

Ask HN: What happened to the YCreject class? - ericelias

http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&#38;q=ycreject&#38;sortby=create_ts+desc
======
cbs
They're now Tenacity Wrox, and announced cull.tv Monday.

